# Crawfish killing Blue Pearl Shrimp????



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Okay, I have obtained a 3 gallon picotope and while I was deciding what to do with it I threw a 2.5 inch regular old mud-bug (along with a bunch of tadpoles that have now been removed and gobbled up by the newts for Thanksgiving).

While out for the holidays, I aquired 7 adult blue pearls plus a bajilliion or so babies (some are barely visible). I put them in the pico, and two days later 3 adults were clinging to each other under a leaf, the biggest pearl was dead, 3 adults were completely missing, and the only babies left are the ones that are barely visible due to their small size.

Just in case, I tossed the mud-bug, plus he kept focusing on the mermaid weed, and I need that to grow for the background.

Am I jumping to conclusions in accusing the little mud-bug of 86-ing my pearls shrimp, or should I have known better...?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

SHAME!! (Just kidding  ) I think he ate them, but I can't be certain.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Either way, that's the last time a cray enters my house, unless I plan to eat him....:hungry:


----------



## Pam916 (May 22, 2008)

I think he probably ate them.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

I've gotten feedback from some other sources as well, not to mention some online research, and pretty much everyone agrees that crawfish are evil little critters when it comes to shrimp. I hate having to learn things the hard way, but at least it's something that I won't forget.


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

If you can get some _Cambarellus_ species (dwarf crays), they are good shrimp tankmates. All other crays are opportunists who will eat anything they can overpower. I believe there are a few _Cambarellus_ native to Texas, and _C. shufeldtii _and _C. patzcuarensis _are commonly available from hobbyists and some online vendors.

Here's a key that should help: http://iz.carnegiemnh.org/crayfish/Keys/SectionII.htm. Figure 4.b. shows the characteristic hooks at the base of the second pereiopods (walking legs) of _Cambarellus_; no other crays have these on the second pair of legs. The first pereiopods are the claw-bearing legs.


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Awesome information! Thanks a million Noto; I'll do my best not to let the collectoritis bug bite me on this one, though I AM getting another pico next week...HAH!!!!!!!


----------



## Noto (Oct 26, 2009)

There are only 17 species and a few different color variations, so collectoritis wouldn't be _that_ bad...


----------

